# PSG standard dressage



## SAL66 (24 September 2007)

This sounds a daft question, but what is PSG exactly, my new horse has competed at this standard apparently, but not being into dressage I haven't a clue.

I am not as thick as I sound - honest !!, give me XC anyday!


----------



## Bossanova (24 September 2007)

I *think* it involves 1/2 canter pirras, half pass at trot and canter, extended w,t&amp;c 3 time changes. I've not watched that much PSG though and get it confused with inter 1!!


----------



## Agent XXX999 (24 September 2007)

It is quite a high level of dressage (I am not into it either) 

Those types of horses usually go for the price of a small house, or at least a nice BMW.....so if you got a bargain (especially from a dealer) I would question why he is so cheap (am not saying your horse was cheap) becasue there is probably a reason behind it....


----------



## SAL66 (24 September 2007)

Oh he was cheap, but I bought him from a private seller who was downsizing her competition horses , she is a local woman and a close family friend of a friend if you get my drift. Perhaps being 12 years old and not  competing for a couple of years may have affected his price.
A friend of mine who I would say is a fantastic dressage rider &amp; instructer came up and rode him for the first time and It bought tears to my eyes he was fantastic, however not with me so dressage lessons here I come.


----------



## Halfstep (24 September 2007)

Half pirouettes on the diagonal, four and three time changes, Extended canter into flying change, half pass canter (with flying changes) and trot, collected walk, 8m voltes, etc.  

If you know someone who is a member of British Dressage they could look up his competition record for you.


----------



## GlamourDol (24 September 2007)

Psg (or Prix St George) has all your standard advanced work in, so extensions, half pass in trot and canter, (inc. canter half pass to the centre line, change and back again.) half Pirouettes and 4 and 3 time changes!
Its also the level that Young Riders compete at.
x


----------



## mat (25 September 2007)

Let me know if you want someone to ride him BD for you!! :grin 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he he


----------



## SAL66 (25 September 2007)

mat_b   lol, if you weren't so far away might have taken you up on your offer, as it is I'm having a lesson on him Friday morning with a dressage instructer, so will see how that goes.


----------

